# milk thistle



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

hey , read a post that said milk thistle helps peristalis- thats what I need!!! so found a place online that sells pure extract. any of you take this and how soon before you see results? is it harmful in anyway? I go great when I take senna or cascara sagrada b/c the stumulants promote the peristalis movement- if this is true this should help me... looking forward to hearing back from you milk thislte takers and anyone who knows something about this...God blessLori


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Diarrhea seems to be a side effect when it is used for other thingshttp://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/69303.cfmThere are some drugs it may interact with listed and it can effect your liver enzyme tests if you need those done regularly to keep track of things (you might tell the doctor so if something changes on those or can't been seen as well while taking this they know).K.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

Let us know how it works


----------



## hayley3 (Aug 6, 2006)

I started taking it because my stool color was so pale. I'm posting the information that I read although it's talking about women in menopause. I use Solaray brand milk thistle. Bile:Besides turning fat into fuel and new cell walls, bile also stimulates peristalsis in the large intestine. Peristalsis is the rhythmic movement of the large intestine (also called the colon), which promotes proper bowel evacuation. Without proper liver function people are likely to become constipated, because they donâ€™t have enough bile to flow into the gut and promote a complete bowel movement. Milk Thistle:For serious liver problems, a standardized extract of milk thistle (70 percent silymarin) should be used, 200 mg three times daily. Very few, if any, side effects are noted with milk thistle. Since it improves bile flow it sometimes results in loose stools, but this is usually a temporary problem. Even lower doses can be effective if you are in the perimenopausal phase of menopause, especially if you have a history of using the pill or are prone to constipation but otherwise healthy. I would suggest 200 mg daily, three times a week, to help keep your liver working properly as you transition through hormonal changes.The phytosome form of milk thistle, which is a special packaging of the milk thistle formulated enhances its uptake into the cells.Susie


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

hayley,can you see results with yourself, where this helps with constipation?


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by hayley3:I started taking it because my stool color was so pale. I'm posting the information that I read although it's talking about women in menopause. I use Solaray brand milk thistle. Bile:Besides turning fat into fuel and new cell walls, bile also stimulates peristalsis in the large intestine. Peristalsis is the rhythmic movement of the large intestine (also called the colon), which promotes proper bowel evacuation. Without proper liver function people are likely to become constipated, because they donâ€™t have enough bile to flow into the gut and promote a complete bowel movement. Milk Thistle:For serious liver problems, a standardized extract of milk thistle (70 percent silymarin) should be used, 200 mg three times daily. Very few, if any, side effects are noted with milk thistle. Since it improves bile flow it sometimes results in loose stools, but this is usually a temporary problem. Even lower doses can be effective if you are in the perimenopausal phase of menopause, especially if you have a history of using the pill or are prone to constipation but otherwise healthy. I would suggest 200 mg daily, three times a week, to help keep your liver working properly as you transition through hormonal changes.The phytosome form of milk thistle, which is a special packaging of the milk thistle formulated enhances its uptake into the cells.Susie


Susie, You mentioned Bile and then Milk Thistle. Are they the same? Do they both help with peristalsis? I bought some Milk Thistle drops yesterday. Do I take it with food or on an empty stomach? How many drops a day? Do I take it with a glass of water or just little?I really need the info. Please.Thank you, Abip.s.Lori, I will send you an email as soon as I come back from the doctor's. Hope you are having a great day! Blessings YSIC, Abi


----------



## hayley3 (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry I'm a little late responding to this post, but I caught a cold, which then turned into a sinus infection and I'm in the process of moving as well. Anyway, I am currently not taking milk thistle. I took it for a year and was not very consistent in how much I took, but it I did help me at the time. I was taking a break because I remembered reading that no matter what you take you should take a rest from it.After thinking about it, that may be why I am having trouble again going to the bathroom. I remember when I first tried it, my stool color went from tan to brown immediately the next morning. So I knew it worked. However, my colon at present has slowed to a crawl. I did a beet test, and it is taking 3 days for what goes in to come out. So I am going to go back on the milk thistle and see if it's from not getting the milk thistle or my condition has just worsened. I don't have a clue how much to take either. I'll have to play it by ear.Abi,Bile is what the liver produces. If you don't produce enough your stools are not brown.In my opinion, you can't just take any old milk thistle. It needs to be standardized. I use Solaray because I know they are good quality. I also use the Phytosome. Susie


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

I've tried to take Milk Thistle on several occaisions and have always had trouble with it unfortunately. I get pain over my liver and start getting ankle swelling and fluid retention. I can't imagine why this herb seems harmful to me?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stomach pain is listed as a side effect with this herb on some sites.Are you allergic to ragweed? It can cause reactions in people as it is a similar plant.Every herb has some side effects in some people, it isn't always easy to figure out why any given person reacts badly to an herb (just like with drugs). K.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Gosh, I don't know if I am allergic to ragweed; I live in Hawaii and don't know if we have that here. The way it seeks to affect my liver and cause ankle swelling and water retention its feels like its toxic to my liver or kidneys!!######! Thus is very confounding tome since its supposed to be so good for the liver and has made me really wonder what is going on? So I guess its not an allergy but more of an intolerance?


----------



## hayley3 (Aug 6, 2006)

I just recently read an article where they suspected the offending substance to be something in the capsule, rather than the herb itself. Just something to consider.I bought some vitamin A, and it had hydrogenated oil in it! I try to avoid those oils, and couldn't believe it was in my vitamins.My milk thistle also has dandelion, artichoke, and ginger. I can't believe you live in Hawaii! You are so lucky...


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Thank you Hayley, I've been living here for about 25 years, origianlly form the midwest. Its nice but expensive.In terms of the intolerance to milk thistle I have the same reaction to the tincures, even when mixed with dandelion. Dandelion by itself I am fine with.


----------



## 18941 (Jul 21, 2006)

I am taking milk thistle among other supplements with no problems. I'm having fairly regular bowel function, but am concerned about somehing I read on the MSK Cancer Center website Kathleen posted. It mentions milk thistle can affect uterine and menstrual functioning, but it doesn't explain how. I have am 49 with fibroid tumors and wonder if if could negatively affect me. Any one have info or sugeested sources of info on this?Thanks- LoriJ


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

I found this info about milk thistle on the mayo clinic web site. the link is quite long so I'm not sure when I post it it'll be clickable. it did say the following:Theoretically, because milk thistle plant extract might have estrogenic effects, women with hormone sensitive conditions should avoid milk thistle above ground parts. Some of these conditions include breast, uterine, and ovarian cancer, endometriosis and uterine fibroids. The more commonly used milk thistle seed extracts are not known to have estrogenic effects.http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/silymarin...ent-milkthistlepersonally, I'm kinda afraid to take it plus i'm very allegeric to ragweed and other plants


----------

